

Backyard Brains:  iPad control a cockroach leg - kdsudac
http://cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/tech/2012/09/17/orig-cnn-ideas-greg-gage-backyard-brains.cnn.html

======
kdsudac
For the impatient jump to the 3:00 mark to see the cockroach leg dance.

